# Gulf Shores pier fishing



## fishmandan (May 18, 2009)

hey guys,
I am going to be trying my luck on the new pier for the first time this weekend. What fish should I target for the best option and putting some dinner on the table? Pomps, Spanish etc?

I am still new to salt fishing so any advise is appreciated.

see ya on the rail.


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

spanish is good but im not sure how hard they are running down there yet .. the best thing to do is get up with basstracker or go down there and just watch before you jump in so you can target what you want to target take a rod and get some shrimp catch some fish and watch how other people catch fish also .. thats what i did for a year or two and then i just jumped in and knew how to catch them a certain way but at the same time people like bt66 and others down there taught me several other things or ways to catch them ..... Get some books for fish in the gulf coast .. go to j and m and read what they got on the bait and catch board .. get on here and read how people are catching , where , how ... thats the best way you can go about it i think ...


----------

